# Edgelake Beach Club - Lake Tahoe



## b2bailey (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a unit on hold with RCI for a 3 BR unit. When I read the reviews, it sounds like there is a 3 BR unit called Sweetbriar that is apart from the other building. Does anyone know whether THIS is the only 3 BR unit?

I would call and ask the resort, but I'm in Mexico and don't have my phone set up for calling USA.

Thank you in advance.

Bonnie


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 12, 2015)

This is what their website said as far as renting:

"Rate Information
Tahoe Edgelake Beach Club is a private resort on the North Shore of Lake Tahoe. Our beautiful Vacation Ownership condominiums come fully equipped with linens, dishes, pots and pans, full kitchens and fireplaces. On the property is a swimming pool (heated during summer season only), an outdoor hot tub, double-decker pier with buoys available for an extra fee. Just across the street is Lanza's Italian Restaurant and a Safeway grocery store.

Pricing
1 Bedroom - $225.00 per night
2 Bedroom - $250.00 per night
3 bedroom - $275.00 per night
Sweetbriar - $400.00 per night

Condo Size And Maximum Occupancy
Please note your condo size and maximum occupancy. Local Fire Department and county ordinances count children and infants of any age as one person. You will not be permitted to occupy your assigned condo if you exceed the maximum occupancy listed below:

Studio - which is 350 square feet and sleeps a maximum of 2 occupants.
1 Bedroom - which is 384 - 450 square feet and sleeps a maximum of 4 occupants.
2 Bedroom - which is 750 - 800 square feet and sleeps a maximum of 6 occupants.
3 bedroom - which is 1000 square feet and sleeps a maximum of 8 occupants.
The Tahoe Edgelake Beach Club has basic cable, telephones, microwaves, dishwashers, and fireplaces. Firewood is not allowed in the fireplace, only prepackaged logs, which may be purchased in the office."


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 12, 2015)

Gracias Riverdees.


----------



## wilma (Feb 12, 2015)

I would be very surprised if someone deposited a Sweetbriar unit but if they did it is the most incredible unit at Lake Tahoe. It is a true lakefront unit at the corner of Hughway 28 & Brockway Summit highway. It has floor to ceiling windows overlooking the lake, it's beautiful. The 3 bedroom at Edglelake is upstairs and set back from the lake and not really special.


----------



## melissy123 (Feb 12, 2015)

Bonnie, if you are lucky enough to get Sweetbriar, it is truly amazing.  It's really not even on the same grounds as Edgelake, it's part of a small separate lakefront townhome gated development down the road from Edgelake.  Edgelake bought one of the townhomes and turned it into timeshare weeks.  It's like having your own private house on the beach.  I have seen it come up in RCI once, apart from Edgelake's 3 BR on property. 

I myself had to deposit it in RCI the first year I owned it, after getting scammed by a potential renter who wanted me to give him an advance check for the extra amount of his rental check, and there was no way for me to get to Lake Tahoe the week of my reservation.


----------



## DAman (Feb 13, 2015)

How can you tell in RCI if it is in fact a Sweetbriar 3 bedroom?

Is this a separate listing from Edgelake or is there a clue in how the unit is listed when looking at Edgelake units?


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 13, 2015)

Sweetbriar has a seperate code in II

We rented a 2 Bedroom from an owner, closest to the Highway and it was noisy, (both road noise and noisy users in the unit above) there is no pool and I am assuming they have subcontracted front desk functionality with Edgelake.

On Saturday someone had resered the Picnic Area to the west for a wedding reception which proceeded to blast music (not of my taste or ability to undersand) at volume settings of 11 until exaqctly 10:00 PM


----------



## DAman (Feb 13, 2015)

Rent_Share said:


> Sweetbriar has a seperate code in II
> 
> We rented a 2 Bedroom from an owner, closest to the Highway and it was noisy, (both road noise and noisy users in the unit above) there is no pool and I am assuming they have subcontracted front desk functionality with Edgelake.
> 
> On Saturday someone had resered the Picnic Area to the west for a wedding reception which proceeded to blast music (not of my taste or ability to undersand) at volume settings of 11 until exaqctly 10:00 PM



I can't seem to find the code in either II or RCI.  Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## melissy123 (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't believe Sweetbriar is in II.  I know Edgelake is definitely not in II.  You can't tell which 3BR you're going to get from RCI.  There's a difference in number of bathrooms, but in RCI, unlike II, you won't see what the bathroom configuration is before you confirm.

Edgelake has a good HOA.  They've tightened the rules on day use, even limiting the number of people allowed. But they do seem to have large families reserve several units.  Most people I've met have been respectful of others.

The only gripe I have with Edgelake is about their reservation system.  You have to call a year ahead of time and then keep calling on the one line they have for reservations.  Somehow I was lucky enough this year to get back to back summer Sweetbriar and lakefront Edgelake units.  Now it turns out I may not have enough vacation time for the lakefront Edgelake week.  I'll always make time for Sweetbriar though. :whoopie:

Rentshare: You rented a 2BR Sweetbriar unit from an owner, is that correct?  All but one unit of Sweetbriar is privately owned, and not affiliated with Edgelake.  The one unit of Sweetbriar, which is the lakefront 3BR, is owned and managed by Edgelake.  If you get Sweetbriar through Edgelake, you are allowed access to all of the facilites at Edgelake.

Edgelake is code 0746 in RCI.


----------



## wilma (Feb 26, 2015)

b2bailey said:


> I have a unit on hold with RCI for a 3 BR unit. When I read the reviews, it sounds like there is a 3 BR unit called Sweetbriar that is apart from the other building. Does anyone know whether THIS is the only 3 BR unit?
> 
> I would call and ask the resort, but I'm in Mexico and don't have my phone set up for calling USA.
> 
> ...



What did you end up doing?


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 26, 2015)

Rent_Share said:


> We rented a *2 Bedroom from an owner*,


 
That is correct


----------

